# Brief recap of visits to Antigua, Tobago & Barbados



## Cathyb (Apr 7, 2011)

Just returned from:

1.  Sandals Antigua:  Great experience!  You get free pick-up and return from airport and an all-inclusive experience!  Beautiful resort; wonderful food/liquor from 6-7 restaurants and even a Nurse who does not charge for her services.

2.  Tobago:  Stayed in Sandy Point Beach Club timeshare which is a very old resort near the airport.  Would not recommend it although the people were very helpful and caring.  Had to light stove with match (I know, I'm spoiled). Living room furniture was austere and uncomfortable. Water stain on bedroom ceiling. Bathroom sink fixture moved left and right when turning water on. More of a Motel 6 feeling although very clean.  Tobago is a very poor island but has beautiful beaches; bird reserves; plush vegetation. Drive on left side on narrow and very curvy roads.

3.  Barbados:  Stayed in a cottage near Shady Lane where Tiger Woods spent his honeymoon.  The cottage was spotless, roomy but only had A/c in the bedroom (at an extra charge). It was like a timeshare -- having living room/dinette, kitchen, one bedroom and one bath. Right now can't think of its name except 'Europa' but got it off Trip Advisor and recommend it highly for an economical place to stay in a very plush neighborhood.


----------



## MuranoJo (Apr 10, 2011)

Cathy,

Thanks for the summaries.  I remember when you were planning this trip.

The Sandy Point Beach Club was especially interesting, as I had considered an exchange into it about the time you nabbed your week.


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 10, 2011)

*Sandy Point in Tobago*



muranojo said:


> Cathy,
> 
> Thanks for the summaries.  I remember when you were planning this trip.
> 
> The Sandy Point Beach Club was especially interesting, as I had considered an exchange into it about the time you nabbed your week.



We expected a 'so-so' place, but not quite as bad as it was.  I wish I knew how to put pictures on here to show it.  The HOA obviously is skimping; i.e., water stains on ceiling; bathroom fixtures that move sideways when turning on; very lumpy living room furniture.  

Interestingly the beds were comfortable and we did have daily maid service.  The people were wonderful -- both the staff there and elsewhere.  However, it made us appreciate SO MUCH what we have here at home!


----------



## bellesgirl (Apr 24, 2011)

We just spent a week at Sandy Point in Tobago and liked it a lot.  From what I could see, every unit is slightly different.  We had a 2BR, dishwasher, washer and dryer and daily maid service.  It was not luxurious by a long shot, but more than adequate for our needs.  Also, it is the only TS on Tobago.  They have a free shuttle that takes you to several beaches and they have optional excursions almost everyday.   Staff was great.

From what I could see, there are not many (if any) mega resorts on the island.  If you want luxury, you have to rent a villa.  My SIL's parents rented one, but they had connections.  We were on the beach, though, and they were not.  Great sunsets.

In reality, we only spent one day at the resort, and that is because we were exhausted from all the other fun stuff.  Originally, we had planned to rent a car, but found we did not need one.  If you want, you can also rent a car, by the day, from the resort at a pretty competitive price.


----------

